# New from UK



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi, I'm new

My partner and I have just adopted Jimmy, a very handsome ginger and white longhair. He used to belong to our neighbour, but she became too frail to cope on her own and had to go into a home.

Poor Jimmy was very confused at first - he used to sit outside pawing at her door. But now he's accepted his new home, and he loves to play.
We said we'd never allow him on the bed - but guess what, he sleeps on our bed every night. I'm so thrilled to have Jimmy, as I haven't had a cat for nearly 20 years. It's great to have a little companion again.

I was delighted to find this forum - all those cat lovers and photos
I don't have the technology to post photos yet, as I'm writing from work.

Best wishes to all you cat lovers.
Seashell


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

lol good luck on keeping a cat off the bed. :lol: 

welcome to cat forum.


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

I was glad to hear your story this morning! I am glad Jimmy will have a good home with you. How old is Jimmy?


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!

Just try to sleep with 2 cats and 1 dog on a bed - next to your fiance!!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome! We have 4 cats sleeping with us some nights! :lol:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum and I look forward to see some pics soon. Miraculously one of my cats Twinkie was sleeping on my right arm last night, he never does this and I woke up thinking I was dreaming. Strange....


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello. Thanks for you replies, everyone.
Lilly - Jimmy is just over four years old. So he's really in the prime of life, and very lively!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

seashell, Welcome to the site! You're not spoiling Jimmy. Cats are supposed to sleep with us. That provides lots of love and keeps us both warm! I'm so glad you took him in. It must be a terrible shock to animals when their people suddenly disappear. I'm glad he found a loving home!


----------



## Wayne (Feb 1, 2003)

Seashell, welcome to the forum. Cats are supposed to sleep with us :lol: On cold nights in my house, it is common to find as many as eight cats all sleeping on my bed covers. Also, if I awake in the middle of the night sometimes I am pinned down because of all the cats on my bed. They do keep me extra warm, anyway. 8)


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

*Hello Seashell,*

my name is Josef and I am also a new member.
I think you really did a great job adopting a cat.
And I would like to address to everybody, 
that I really love the warm and friendly atmosphere of the cat forum.
I enjoy it very much to be here and to get to know you.
So best wishes to everybody and every cat
Josef


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Josef! Why not start a new thread in "Say Meow" so that everyone can meet you personally! Welcome!


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

*Thank You, Jeanie*

Hello Jeanie,
thank you very much for your warm welcome.
It is a good idea to post a new introduction of myself in 'Say Meow'.
Thanks for this hint. 
Wow, its not such a long time I am here, but I think the people around in the catforum are very nice and friendly.
Best wishes,
Josef


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello again

Just to say 'thanks' for all the nice replies. 
Josef - I second that about everyone being friendly here.
Also, there's so much to see! Already I've learned some really useful stuff just by reading the threads. 

Seashell


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

*Hi Seashell and everyone else around here,*

i immediately felt at home on this site,
and it is nice to here that other people feel the same
so, i think we'll have a great time together.
Josef


----------



## Spike (Dec 10, 2003)

*Nre'fa-o*

Hey again, awww what a cute kitty! He does sound handsome. =^-^=


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the Forum Seashell and Jimmy. Can't wait to hear your stories! + it must have been a great relief next to the shock for sweet old Jimmy to be accepted inside. It is wonderful of you to have offered him a home - with you and your partner as loving parents


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

*hey Spike and a special hello to Simba*

I think you are kidding,
my cat is indeed very handsome and simba is really looking beautiful on this picture. Unfortunately I don‘t have a digital picture of plato.
best wishes, Josef


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hello and welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi Ioana,
nice to meet you and thank you for your welcome.
how are you doing?
are you also enjoying christmas coming?
best wishes,
Josef


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am good, Joseph and thank you back for your wishes 
I do enjoy Christmas coming, trying to catch up with presents shopping and hoping that everybody will have a beautiful holiday season


----------



## Josef (Dec 9, 2003)

Hey Ioana,
its great to hear that you are fine.
I'm also looking forward to the holidays,
then everybody is freindly and it is very cosy at home with the cat
and with good food…
Josef


----------

